# Is he going to leave me?



## Ger04 (Apr 29, 2013)

Background info: I'm 27 years old. I've only been married for a year and a half*now. My husband and I both come from divorced parents. 

Lately I've been feeling like my husband is going to leave me someday. I have no good reason or facts to back this crazy thought. But I still can't help but be negative. Here some of the reason I think may have caused my bad feelings. 

1. When my husband looks at porn, it's always at the 18 years olds. 
2. We been talking about having kids soon, and he keeps mentioning how disgusting and unattractive women's bellies get after pregnancy. (The stretch marks and lose skin, etc.) So naturally I'm scared that if I get those things my husband is going to leave me for a younger better body women.

Just these silly little things make me feel so scared and horrible. I know that I'm not over reacting, so that's why I need your help. Can anyone out there relate? And how can I get passed these terrible feelings before I was start hindering our relationship?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea. I'd be scared too.

1. he looks at porn...how is your sex life? How does he treat you regarding your body now?

2. The comments about pregnancy and the such....wow. DO NOT have a child with him because sounds like he isn't mature enough to handle change, let alone the change a BABY brings into a life.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ger04 said:


> Background info: I'm 27 years old. I've only been married for a year and a half*now. My husband and I both come from divorced parents.
> 
> Lately I've been feeling like my husband is going to leave me someday. I have no good reason or facts to back this crazy thought. But I still can't help but be negative. Here some of the reason I think may have caused my bad feelings.
> 
> ...


Wow, your husband is insensitive. I'd be very worried if my husband said that about pregnancy. I'm pregnant with my first and my husband always makes sure to say things to bring me up about how I am looking. 

Have you talked to him about the comments he has made? 

Communication is extremely important. I'd talk to him about what his expectations are in the relationship and where he sees the future going. What does he expect of you?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea. And bodies change throughout life EVEN WITHOUT children.

I'd hate to feel like i couldn't grow old just because this guy thinks it's gross.

He'll get old too though...but whatever.


----------



## relationshipsguide_gal (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi, have you asked your husband "what IF it was you"? Would he be disgusted and leave you for a younger woman after you've given birth? Do ask him and get back to share us his answers. Sometimes men are really childish but that doesn't mean he's actually gonna leave you for another girl. If he really loves you he'll stay even if his words say otherwise. Best regards ~mae


----------

